# Wearing Medals



## Springroll (10 Aug 2005)

Just a question for all of you service members.

Am I permitted to wear my late grandfather's and great grandfather's medals on Rememberance Day and on major parades?

Both have quite a few medals for their service, and sacrifice, and I am curious if I am able to honour their service by wearing their medals?


----------



## Inch (10 Aug 2005)

No.

See article 419 of the Criminal Code. 

http://www.canlii.org/ca/sta/c-46/sec419.html

And this has been brought up before, I know you don't like being told to seach, but..... Search.


----------



## Springroll (10 Aug 2005)

I did search and everything posted contradicts itself.

That is why I posted it. 
Maybe we will get clear answers instead of alot of opinions and "so and so said I could" crap.


----------



## Inch (10 Aug 2005)

Is the Criminal Code a clear enough answer?


----------



## Infanteer101 (10 Aug 2005)

Springroll...Do you just wanna wear some medals on your BMQ Grad Parade? Why not earn some first? eh? ;D


----------



## Springroll (10 Aug 2005)

Inch said:
			
		

> Is the Criminal Code a clear enough answer?



Actually, it isn't. This is the link you posted:

_PART X FRAUDULENT TRANSACTIONS RELATING TO CONTRACTS AND TRADE
               Public Stores
Unlawful use of military uniforms or certificates

 419. Every one who without lawful authority, the proof of which lies on him,

(a) wears a uniform of the Canadian Forces or any other naval, army or air force or a uniform that is so similar to the uniform of any of those forces that it is likely to be mistaken therefor,

(b) wears a distinctive mark relating to wounds received or service performed in war, or a military medal, ribbon, badge, chevron or any decoration or order that is awarded for war services, or any imitation thereof, or any mark or device or thing that is likely to be mistaken for any such mark, medal, ribbon, badge, chevron, decoration or order,

(c) has in his possession a certificate of discharge, certificate of release, statement of service or identity card from the Canadian Forces or any other naval, army or air force that has not been issued to and does not belong to him, or

(d) has in his possession a commission or warrant or a certificate of discharge, certificate of release, statement of service or identity card, issued to an officer or a person in or who has been in the Canadian Forces or any other naval, army or air force, that contains any alteration that is not verified by the initials of the officer who issued it, or by the initials of an officer thereto lawfully authorized,

is guilty of an offence punishable on summary conviction._



By this, as long as you have permission to wear it, it is ok.... ??? ??? ???


----------



## Springroll (10 Aug 2005)

>>Infanteer101<< said:
			
		

> Springroll...Do you just wanna wear some medals on your BMQ Grad Parade? Why not earn some first? eh? ;D



Fudge NO!!!

I am not like that.

I was asking a simple question, not looking for a debate.
If I am able to wear my grandfather's and great grandfather's medals on Remeberance Day, than I want too.
BTW, I was given permission in my grandfathers will.


----------



## Inch (10 Aug 2005)

Springroll said:
			
		

> Actually, it isn't. This is the link you posted:
> 
> _PART X FRAUDULENT TRANSACTIONS RELATING TO CONTRACTS AND TRADE
> Public Stores
> ...



You must have lawful authority to wear them, sorry but just because Grampa said you could, it doesn't mean you have lawful authority.


----------



## Gunner98 (10 Aug 2005)

DHH Website FAQs: http://hr.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/dhh/engraph/faqs_e.asp?category=honawa&FaqID=25#answer


Question
May I wear a relative's medals?

Answer
Article 419 of the Criminal Code of Canada prohibits the wearing of orders, decorations and medals by anyone other than the individual who was awarded the honour.


----------



## Springroll (10 Aug 2005)

I will ask my grandfather's lawyer...easier that way.


----------



## Inch (10 Aug 2005)

Springroll said:
			
		

> I will ask my grandfather's lawyer...easier that way.



You just don't know when to quit do you?


----------



## Springroll (10 Aug 2005)

I have already said that he gave me LAWFUL permission in his will when they were presented to me.

Like I said, I will ask his lawyer.


----------



## Inch (10 Aug 2005)

Springroll said:
			
		

> I have already said that he gave me LAWFUL permission in his will when they were presented to me.
> 
> Like I said, I will ask his lawyer.



Was your grandfather a judge? Then I don't think he constitutes lawful authority and neither will your lawyer.

Whiskey, little help here?


----------



## Springroll (10 Aug 2005)

Inch said:
			
		

> Was your grandfather a judge? Then I don't think he constitutes lawful authority and neither will your lawyer.
> 
> Whiskey, little help here?



Do you not know the definition of lawful permission???

law ·ful    ( P )  Pronunciation Key  (lôfl)
adj. 
Being within the law; allowed by law: lawful methods of dissent. 
Established, sanctioned, or recognized by the law: the lawful heir. 
Obeying the law; law-abiding. 

per ·mis ·sion    ( P )  Pronunciation Key  (pr-mshn)
n. 
The act of permitting. 
Consent, especially formal consent; authorization. 

In other words, by my grandfather stating in his will that the medals were given to me and were permitted to be used at my discretion, than I was given LAWFUL PERMISSION.

Understand now??


----------



## Inch (10 Aug 2005)

Springroll said:
			
		

> Do you not know the definition of lawful permission???



Oi, yes I do, lawful means being in harmony with the law. The law states in pretty clear terms that you can't wear a military medal or decoration if it wasn't awarded to you. 

If I was to give someone permission to wear my complete uniform, it would still be illegal for them to wear it since it would be in contravention of article 419. I don't constitute lawful authority.

But, I have a sneaking suspicion that you're not going to listen to what I have to say and I'm going flying so I digress.


----------



## Springroll (10 Aug 2005)

Got that right because this sentence says it all:

_419. Every one who *without lawful authority*, the proof of which lies on him, is guilty of an offence punishable on summary conviction._

I have lawful authority, as was stated by my grandfather in his will.
I am begiunning to wonder if maybe you do not understand any of this then.... ???


----------



## Cloud Cover (10 Aug 2005)

A grantor cannot give "lawful permission" in a will to use  estate property granted to an estate beneficiary for something that is prohibited by statute. They may however dictate how the medals may not  be used, displayed etc. A military medal is much more than than mere "memorabilia". They are meant to convey a regulatory recognition of acts done by the person to whom they awarded, not those to whom the medals were granted in a will. A grantee wearing the medals in the manner that they were intended to be worn by the person who earned them would constitute the offence mentioned by Gunner 98.

That being said, I have my grandfathers DFC set in a casing and occasionally wear it with a chain. [something I gather a person who actually earned the medal would never do].    

Royal Canadian Legion medals may be a different story ... but wrt GoC/Crown medals the law and the policy rationale behind it are quite clear.


----------



## Blakey (10 Aug 2005)

Springroll
It seems to me that you are not interested in getting the _correct_ answer to your question, the only answer that you seem to be looking for (and wont stop until you get it) is "Yes you can wear your grandfathers medals". The links provided by the other members are infact correct and that *is* the only answer that you will get. Sometimes the answers that we seek questions to are not always favourable...


----------



## Springroll (10 Aug 2005)

I think may be easier to just call up my grandfather's lawyer and ask him...he knows the law.

I am not looking for a specific answer, but the link that was provided is basicall for those that will walk around claiming they are a veteran, when they never even got close to the recruiting center...basically fraud.

I have heard that i can wear them but on the other side of my chest, and I have heard that I can not at all.


----------



## Cloud Cover (10 Aug 2005)

Springroll said:
			
		

> I think may be easier to just call up my grandfather's lawyer and ask him...he knows the law.



Please do.


----------



## Infanteer101 (10 Aug 2005)

LOL Springroll, wow! I haven't known anyone so bent on wearing someone else's medals. Didn't you say "I am curious if I am able to honour their service by wearing their medals?" You know there are several other ways to honour their service, the Remembrance parade itself exists just so both vets and those who were lost can be honored in the proper ceremonial way. Another simple way which some of the boys and I honour our friends who were lost is simply having a couple of beers in their blessed names. They may be gone but that doesn't mean that their medals now belong to us or that their service was ours. I along with many many others would simply just feel quite wrong in wearing someone else's medals regardkess of whatever reasons. Hmmm...maybe I should approach my father about his US Ranger Tab and the couple of coveted foriegn service para-wings to hand them over to me so I could don them after he passes away just so I could "honor" his service and the medals won't hurt either :


----------



## Springroll (10 Aug 2005)

>>Infanteer101<< said:
			
		

> LOL Springroll, wow! I haven't known anyone so bent on wearing someone else's medals.



If you knew about the relationship my grandfather and I had, then you would understand.... :'(


----------



## DEVES (10 Aug 2005)

Like to say that a private or recruit would look pretty silly walking around with a bunch of medals. When you see MCPL and SGT and RM's wearing them you know they earned them. What do you think they would be thinking if they saw you?

You would look like a fool. You should just make a nice shadow box or something. But what do i know!

Take care!


----------



## Springroll (10 Aug 2005)

Derek said:
			
		

> Like to say that a private or recruit would look pretty silly walking around with a bunch of medals. When you see MCPL and SGT and RM's wearing them you know they earned them. What do you think they would be thinking if they saw you?
> 
> You would look like a fool. You should just make a nice shadow box or something. But what do i know!
> 
> Take care!



I am not concerned about what others think, I never have been. 
I do already have a beautiful shadow box for them, but thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## John Nayduk (10 Aug 2005)

Springroll:
If you want to wear your Grandfather's medals against the advice of the members of the board, go ahead.  The NDA will give you a chance to see military justice  at work.  It will give you a chance to bring in a lawyer (at your expense) and clear up this matter.  Once that is done, please post the results so that we all can learn.
Please don't take anything on here as a slight to you or your grandfathers.  You asked a question and many have answered you.
Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (10 Aug 2005)

Springroll,
I just read through your posts in your profile.....welcome to the army.ca warning system.


----------



## Springroll (10 Aug 2005)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Springroll,
> I just read through your posts in your profile.....welcome to the army.ca warning system.



Can you let me know what I did wrong??


----------



## Gunner98 (10 Aug 2005)

Springroll, 

Unless you attend Remembrance alone, someone on a parade will notice and you will be told to remove them.  Where are going to put them then?  DHH is the Directorate of History and Heritage.  Units have recently charged and dealt with both summarily and administratively, individuals who chose to wear medals they were not entitled. 

Do whatever you want to and be quiet already, the rest of us will watch for you to appear in Routine Orders and the Court Martial results pages.

I'm seeing more and more evidence that the CF may not be for you - tattoos, wearing unauthorized jewelry and now unauthorized medals.  I say again "don't make any long term career plans".


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (10 Aug 2005)

Springroll- PM inbound.


----------



## DEVES (10 Aug 2005)

All you mods and directors I think this is a good time to close this.. :


----------



## Springroll (10 Aug 2005)

Gunner98 said:
			
		

> Springroll,
> 
> Unless you attend Remembrance alone, someone on a parade will notice and you will be told to remove them.   Where are going to put them then?   DHH is the Directorate of History and Heritage.   Units have recently charged and dealt with both summarily and administratively, individuals who chose to wear medals they were not entitled.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your advice


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (10 Aug 2005)

...and I will take Derek's advice and lock this, the question has been answered.


----------



## iciphil (1 May 2012)

I'm now happily retired and a total civilian, is there any occasion I can wear my Afghanistan service medal at? Like remembrance day at least? Any other occasion, or none whatsoever ?

Search results were not relevant to what i'm looking for.

Medal is mine.

Thanks !


----------



## dogger1936 (1 May 2012)

I'd wear it where ever you want. You earned it. I would dare someone to tell me when and where to do much after release.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 May 2012)

You can wear it on your pajamas if you want, it's yours. Seriously, you can wear it whenever you think appropriate, such as Remembrance Day or a Legion parade\ Service, etc.

Typically, with a suit or blazer.

Just make sure it's worn properly. It's yours, be proud of your service.


----------



## brihard (1 May 2012)

At a small local ceremony on Remembrance Day I saw several individuals wearing GCSs in their civilian suits. I have no doubt that there are many Canadians who have earned a couple of medals in some brief and ugly military service. You are free to wear it, and I implore you to- let Canadians see that we're out there amongst them.


----------



## Rheostatic (1 May 2012)

What you need to know is in here: http://gg.ca/honours/pdf/wearing_e.pdf


----------



## dogger1936 (2 May 2012)

Pajamas are the same as open neck tunic.  :nod:


----------

